# Eggs and fish oil.



## Deco (Jan 3, 2012)

I found this the other day on a website, which I had not heard of before. No idea if its true or not as you can write anything on the internet...igfiuewufgiuweghfgiuwefgigifwgigfgbjbsbbljkdepwp (see told you:biggrin

Eggs can be used as a supplement and are an excellent source of nutrients however they should never be fed in large quantities and
certainly never raw. This is because egg whites contain an enzyme called avidin; this interferes with the B vitamin Biotin making it
unavailable to the dog’s body, causing a deficiency. 

Also read that if you give fish oil you should supplement with Vit E as this is depleted when breaking down the oil. 

Would welcome any info on these subjects


----------



## erinwagner (Aug 30, 2010)

Not sure about the eggs....I feed them raw all the time. I do supplement vitamin E with fish oil as I had heard that before as well and my reference book "Raw and Natural Nutrition for Dogs by Lew Olson" specifically mentions to do it.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I have also heard that about eggs as well, but I don't know if its true or not. The fish oil I feed has vit. E included so they are getting that as well.


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

I have not fed eggs yet I honestly keep forgetting. I do supplement with salmon oil I just read it and there is no vitamin e. I am glad this was posted because now I am curious if I scould be supplementinf with vitamin e.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I've heard of the vitamin E and fish oil thing before. However recently when at my holistic vet, I asked about the need to give vitamin E with fish oil and she said it's not necessary.


----------



## doxieluv (Aug 8, 2011)

from what i've read about eggs that is true but as long as you are feeding the whole egg it's fine. the yolk balances everything out and not a reason to worry. you just don't want to feed solely egg whites.


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

I know I had read the same thing as doxieluv, as long as the whole egg is eaten there will be no deficiency. The yolk contains a large amount of biotin, which makes up for the enzyme in the whites. I did a quick search and found what looks like a fantastic resource. 

The Health Benefits of Raw Eggs

Down at the bottom of the page is a section on "Raw Eggs and Biotin." I should forward this on to my family actually, since my dad is always on me for not refrigerating the eggs he gives me from his chickens. . . the article actually recommends not refrigerating (unless you live in a hot climate).


----------



## NZ Raw (Sep 14, 2011)

I give eggs and salmon oil (at the same time) I haven't supplemented with vitamin E. I was wondering if there is enough vitamin E in eggs to balance this out ? or how much is supposed to be given.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

The whole egg thing is false. If your feeding whole egg there is nothing to worry about. Duncan eats 2-3 eggs a day and has since he was 6 months old, all things are fine with him. Raw eggs are the easiest thing (along with raw meat) for a dog to digest and utilize. My dogs eat raw meats...so I'm not worried about them eating raw eggs either. :becky:


----------



## Deco (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you for all the responses and the links. I usually just crack the egg and throw the whole thing in the bowl. Reading that made me "paws" for thought.

It's no wonder that people just feed complete dry due to all the conflicting information.


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

Biotin is still there if the white part of the egg and the yolk are BOTH included. The yolk (or white part can't remember) depletes biotin and then the other part brings it back


----------



## AngelBullys (Jan 1, 2012)

this is very true for the raw eggs they have an enzyme called avidin, which decreases the absorption of biotin (a B vitamin) and can lead to skin and coat problems. You will have better results and there is more benefit to them to just feed the egg shell. We wash the shells with water and let them air dry then crush or grind in the processor till its a powder from and sprinkle on there food.


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

So, feeding three eggs each day is that counted in the total amount (weight) that they would get each day?


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

NZ Raw said:


> I give eggs and salmon oil (at the same time) I haven't supplemented with vitamin E. I was wondering if there is enough vitamin E in eggs to balance this out ? or how much is supposed to be given.


I looked over my bottle with Salmon Oil and no vitamin E in that. I then checked my bottle of Sardine Anchovy oil and it has 1.050 ppm vitamin E per teaspoon or 4,800mg. It says to give (1 pump = 1/2 teaspoon) Dogs & Cats 50 lbs or under 1.000mg x day = 2 pumps daily, Dogs greater than 50 lbs 2,000mg x day 3 pumps daily and dogs greater than 100 lbs 3,000mg x day = 5 pumps daily. 
So, now I am wondering what is the use of giving her Salmon Oil? They both have the Omega 3 and 6 in them.
She also will not eat fresh fish so I give her canned (in water) sardines and tuna.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Eggs are rich in vitamin E (especially cage free/ free range), so I wouldnt worry too much about supplementing with vit E if you give fish oil.


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

Huginn said:


> I know I had read the same thing as doxieluv, as long as the whole egg is eaten there will be no deficiency. The yolk contains a large amount of biotin, which makes up for the enzyme in the whites. I did a quick search and found what looks like a fantastic resource.
> 
> The Health Benefits of Raw Eggs
> 
> Down at the bottom of the page is a section on "Raw Eggs and Biotin." I should forward this on to my family actually, since my dad is always on me for not refrigerating the eggs he gives me from his chickens. . . the article actually recommends not refrigerating (unless you live in a hot climate).


Has anybody here ever eat raw eggs? I see in that article that 3 raw eggs a day will do wonders for us....


----------



## Elisabeth (Jul 18, 2011)

trikerdon said:


> Has anybody here ever eat raw eggs? I see in that article that 3 raw eggs a day will do wonders for us....


i eat raw eggs all the time for nutrition and i do like the taste of it also. dr. mercola eat them all the time too: Raw Eggs for Your Health -- Major Update 11/13/02


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

trikerdon said:


> Has anybody here ever eat raw eggs? I see in that article that 3 raw eggs a day will do wonders for us....


I also eat raw eggs-- one or two in my morning smoothie (usually just the yolk; sometimes the whole egg). I have been doing this for years, and never got sick from it-- and it makes the smoothie very rich and kind of creamy.


----------

